# Premium Edge vs Taste of the Wild



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm pretty much kibble-dumb. I can tell that both of these brands are decent, but I want to know which is better. I know it's really up to the individual dog and what works for her, but at least which should I try first?

Premium Edge Skin & Coat Salmon, Potatoes & Vegetables
http://www.premiumedgepetfood.com/p..._coat_salmon_potatoes_and_vegetables_formula/



> Salmon, ocean fish meal (a source of fish oil), potatoes, peas, cracked pearled, barley, millet, egg product, oatmeal, canola oil, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, kelp, carrots, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, Enterococcus faecieum, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


or ToTW Pacific Stream Canine Formula?
http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/pacific_stream_canine_formula/



> Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


I'm tempted to go with the Taste of the Wild, but looking for some confirmation here. Thanks.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know anything about Premium Edge, but my dog is currently on ToTW Pacific Stream and he loves it and is doing very well on it.


----------



## xkitxgirx (Jun 26, 2008)

TOTW is definately the better of the two, for one its grain free so if you start feeding this food you will probably start seeing less of those little presents your dog leaves you in the backyard.

TOTW also has 4 meats compared to the two in Premium Edge and that includes two meat meals, which is great! 

Definately go with the TOTW!!!



This is just an idea but if I fed the TOTW I would add a boiled egg to the food 2-3 times a week for some extra stuff for a good coat. I feed Maya eggs with omegas and her coat is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream:

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Sodium 0.3% Maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum 

Premium Edge:

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 14.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 300 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.5% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.5% Minimum 
Chondroitin Sulfate * 100 mg/kg Minimum 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride * 300 mg/kg Minimum 

The analysis stacks up pretty similar. However, I have used TOTW while on vacation with raw fed dogs and they did well onthe TOTW. Although I went with the Wetlands flavor with 32% protein and 18% fat.


----------



## chrisb (Jul 14, 2008)

We feed shelby Premium edge. I've never heard of taste of the wild. I wonder if the pet stores around here carry it?

chris


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

So I guess the general consensus is that both are equally decent foods and that it really depends on the individual dog as to which one works better?


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I fed Maggie TOTW Pacific for a few months and she did WONDERFUL on it. But I found it is made at the same facility that the recall grain foods were made from Diamond (TOTW Manufacturer) and me being the freak bullie mom that I am I switched her over to Orijen which did not agree with her at all (I think because it is too high protein for her and that does not agree with her) so now I switched to GO Salmon.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

My girls are on taste of the wild. its been the best food ive used on them out of all the ones ive tried. i think mainly its the fact that its grainfree, but i rotate between the different flavors they have, and they have done well on all of them. they really like it too.


----------



## xkitxgirx (Jun 26, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> So I guess the general consensus is that both are equally decent foods and that it really depends on the individual dog as to which one works better?



While they are both decent foods TOTW is still a better quality kibble, but yes of course it does also depend on the individual dog. I think TOTW is a better food to start with, plus its grain free which is way better for you dog and will result in small poops(well...depending on the dog).


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

If you were going to definitely pick between those two, I'd pick TOTW. Personally, I'm not crazy over either company though. Prem. Edge is a decent food but (at least here) it's a rarely sold, rarely used food because it's a small independent company, for the most part, that makes only that particular line of food. That's NOT necessarily a bad thing, but it just makes me curious about their control standards, ect. But that's just me, and I am pathetically and shamefully beyond neurotic when it comes to my guys and their diet.

TOTW, on the other hand, I'm not crazy over. The food looks good from a stand-point, but there's a few things that bother me. One, it's manufactored by Diamond, a company that I DO NOT trust and a company that was on the recall list twice, both in '06 and '07. Secondly, for a grain-free food, it's very underpriced. I've actually seen this discussed in other places and on other boards. A 35# bag here goes for $38. That's a little over a $1 a pound. However, Merrick's B.G., NV's Instinct, Solid Gold's BATM and EVO line go for close to double that. For me, it kinda concerns me on the quality of their product, which is another reason I have stayed away from it.

If you are dead-on in deciding between the two, I guess as I said, I would go with TOTW. And that's only because it's grainless.

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------

